# Photo contest (Not all horse) Results are in!!



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

BUMP...Anyone??


----------



## Equus_Dea (Oct 31, 2007)

*Photo contest*

Here's some entries...

Animal head shot:

Glamour Kitty










My Little Tinky









Cat:  
 Hello You...


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks!! That cat is sooo cute!!

UPDATE: I will make a poll on here once all entries are received. The deadline for entries is November 13, but may be extended if theres not enough entries.

Keep submitting!!


----------



## ILoveHorses1212 (Nov 5, 2007)

Animal headshot: 








Cori, Major head shot!









Alex!

Cat:








Kitty!









Tori licking her nose!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK. Here are they are... 

Puppy









Puppy in snow (action)









Cat


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Well heres one puppy pic (scottish terrier) will add more later when computer is cooperating
There 2 puppy pics 










Puppy pic # 2









Joe the barn cat 









sort of fall frolic (my baby's daddy)









Agility shots Conner, my daddy dog (as agile as he gets) going 
boating








Taking on sea creatures









Head shot Momma dog Ivy


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Watching the squirrels









The exhibitionist


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

This is Foxy playing in her paddock. Sorry it is in black and white. I took it for a photography course in schoo.


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the entries guys! All your animals are cute!!


----------



## horse_friend (Nov 7, 2007)

great pics! but horses are the most beautiful


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2007)

Cara and Molly









Pups great dane babies.









Head shot
My Irish Champion Nero










Kitty {Emma}










Nero jumping


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

Here' my photos

Fall Frolic:









Puppy Power-My Mastiff-Duke his 1st birthday!









Head Shot: Duke's 1st Road Trip.









Dog Agility: Plowing through snow in upstate NY!!! and Loving it. see the smile. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

How do you post the picture so big?


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

I don't know lol. I just go to Photobucket, and upload my pictures and insert them here.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He-he... I had the same question! I did try to make them bigger - but no success...


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Entires close tomorrow. Any last minute entries???


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

*May as well enter. 

Fall Frolic



















Puppy Power



















Animal Headshot



















Cat











:mrgreen: . *


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks! Cute animals!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Is it too late to enter?? :? oh well heres one anyway.

Animal 








Father(right) and son(left)


----------



## The Funny Farmer (Oct 17, 2007)

Puppy Power:
Leeroy 4 mo









BIngo 6mo (she is 3 but had to post)









Head shot:
My 3 goats









Dog agility:

Dose this count ?


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

*Soo .. when do we get the results?   *


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol...everything counts. I am closed for Judging. Let me put all the pictures in a folder, and I will Judge tonight. I'll try and be fast. They will be up soon.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*applause applause* thank you, thank you! Never won anything before. There were some really great shots in this contest, bet it was hard to pick. Puppy's in particular are hard to judge they are all so cute  yours is a doll.


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

*Yaay! Thankyou! =DDDDDDDDDD.  *


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2007)

, Woooooooooooohooooooooooooooo Nero.



Jumpit007 said:


> Here are the first and second place results for each group!!
> 
> AGILITY:
> 
> ...


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

* 


Jumpit007 said:











Click to expand...

That is such a perfect picture. =DD.
I love how his heads in focus and the backgrounds all blurry.  *


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

these are amazing piccys!

ilovehorses - my cats kitten looks so alike to your cat!


----------

